# Long 360 fuel injection questions



## 10Goal

Hi, my first post here.

I have a mid-70's 2wd 360 construction tractor and need to either rebuild the injector pump, or replace it. It has started leaking fuel from what looks like a weep hole on a diaphragm can hanging off the pump.

I am probably qualified to rebuild such a pump, but I was wondering if I'm better off to just buy a replacement? Anyone have experience with replace vs rebuild?

I'm also wondering what the best way is to time the pump and engine? I have not yet pulled the old pump. 

Do the injectors pass thru the water jacket or oil galley? In other words, if I pull an injector, will I get oil or coolant into the cylinder? I'm a Ford 7.3L guy  

I would appreciate any input you might have.


----------



## thepumpguysc

The "dampner" can be replaced, it just screws in..
The injectors should be in a "dry" hole.. nothing will enter the cylinder.


----------



## 10Goal

That would be too easy  But it makes sense - thanks. I'll try that first.

I assume this is on the supply (low pressure) side? Any idea where to buy one? 

If you sell them, I'll buy it from you. It will take some effort to r&r that thing - I do not know the thread size.


----------



## 10Goal

"Injection Pump Pressure Equalizer"

I think I found it.

http://www.longparts.com/injection-pump-pressure-equalizer-p-4598.html


----------



## thepumpguysc

BINGO.. make sure it comes w/ a copper washer.


----------



## thepumpguysc

I don't know if you have enough room to unscrew it.. but its worth a try.
I think a 1/2" wrench is all you need.
If it wont unscrew[no room].. you'll have to either remove the pump OR depending on the type of fasteners holding the pump to the block, bolts or studs, you'll need to remove THOSE & turn the pump to gain better clearance.
IF none of that works, the pump has to come off & you need a puller to pop the drive gear from the pump drive shaft..


----------



## 10Goal

Thanks pumpguy


----------



## thepumpguysc

Were you able to buy a Dampener??


----------



## 10Goal

Yes - got it installed, but now waiting on copper crush washers for banjo bolts on the filters


----------



## 10Goal

Turns out I had a bad lift pump. The pump arm had slid off the end of the shaft that drives it (the pump). I could purge the system by hand, but it would not move fuel by cranking - an odd turn of events!

Now, I have a fuel leak where the throttle shaft exits the injector pump. This does not appear to me to be serviceable from the outside. Is it time to pull the injector pump and re-pack it?

The engine runs fine, it just has a smelly and annoying fuel drip.


----------



## thepumpguysc

The pump doesn't have to come off to fix the leak.. The top cover does have to come off tho.. the throttle shaft & shut off shaft both have 2 orings on them. 4 total.
You'll also need a new top cvr. gasket & the 2 fiber washers that go under the 2 top nuts.. There are mini repair kits on ebay for 11-15.00 that contain all the parts.. BUT you can buy a whole gasket kit for 20.00 {7135-110}
The instructions are darn near everywhere.. I know>> cuz I wrote most of'm.. Lol


----------



## 10Goal

I see now how that cap comes off. The pump was so heavily painted, it looked like a one-piece casting - LOL.


----------



## thepumpguysc

Just search> "DPA top cover leak" that'll get ya going.
Good luck & lemme know if you run into any problems..& of course, I'm always available to rebuild it for ya..
That's the problem w/ injection pumps>> once you stop a "leak".. another one jumps out in its place.. its best to do the whole thing all at once & be done w/ it..
You fixed the dampner.. now the TC leaks..whats next?? head seal, advance caps, front seal??
I tell my customers the SAME THING.. but if they don't have the funds at the moment, whatcha gonna do?? The BEST I can do is, warn them..
But time & time again I hear, "but you just fixed a leak last week"..
My response is> is it leaking THERE?? no?? call me when you wanna get it fixed CORRECTLY..


----------



## 10Goal

thepumpguysc said:


> Just search> "DPA top cover leak" that'll get ya going.
> Good luck & lemme know if you run into any problems..& of course, I'm always available to rebuild it for ya..
> That's the problem w/ injection pumps>> once you stop a "leak".. another one jumps out in its place.. its best to do the whole thing all at once & be done w/ it..
> You fixed the dampner.. now the TC leaks..whats next?? head seal, advance caps, front seal??
> I tell my customers the SAME THING.. but if they don't have the funds at the moment, whatcha gonna do?? The BEST I can do is, warn them..
> But time & time again I hear, "but you just fixed a leak last week"..
> My response is> is it leaking THERE?? no?? call me when you wanna get it fixed CORRECTLY..


You're correct, of course. One of the things I do for a living is repair airless paint spray equipment - it doesn''t pay to do a half-ath'd job on a pump 

When I get caught up a little, I'll pull it off and ship it to you


----------



## thepumpguysc

Cant fault a man for tryin..
Thanks for thinkin of me..
I've got 30 years of experience doing these things..
Pretty much have seen it all.. I wouldn't have said it if it wasn't true..
Just contact me when you get some time.. TPG


----------



## Randy Boykin

thepumpguysc said:


> Cant fault a man for tryin..
> Thanks for thinkin of me..
> I've got 30 years of experience doing these things..
> Pretty much have seen it all.. I wouldn't have said it if it wasn't true..
> Just contact me when you get some time.. TPG


Hi, this my first time on any of these posts 

But how much does it cost to have a injector pump rebuilt I have a long 360


----------



## thepumpguysc

Randy I sent u a private msg.


----------



## shane12970

Can you pm me cost also. Check out my post (Long 360 fuel problems) thank in afvance


----------

